# German Working VISA



## firoz

hi, 
Í have applied for working VISA before 7 weeks but till today I have not get any reply from German consulate. Does any one have the information, usually how many weeks they take for giving a working VISA?
I believe the processing is very much slower than Swedish procedure !

thnx!


----------



## Seb*

firoz said:


> hi,
> Í have applied for working VISA before 7 weeks but till today I have not get any reply from German consulate. Does any one have the information, usually how many weeks they take for giving a working VISA?
> I believe the processing is very much slower than Swedish procedure !
> 
> thnx!


Just to make sure, you are NOT a swedish citizen, right?


----------



## firoz

Seb* said:


> Just to make sure, you are NOT a swedish citizen, right?


yes !


----------



## ALKB

firoz said:


> hi,
> Í have applied for working VISA before 7 weeks but till today I have not get any reply from German consulate. Does any one have the information, usually how many weeks they take for giving a working VISA?
> I believe the processing is very much slower than Swedish procedure !
> 
> thnx!


The web site of the Foreign Ministry states that you should expect several months of processing time for a work visa.

They don´t seem have any standard or target times for this; it basically takes as long as it takes.


----------



## aarthica

firoz said:


> hi,
> Í have applied for working VISA before 7 weeks but till today I have not get any reply from German consulate. Does any one have the information, usually how many weeks they take for giving a working VISA?
> I believe the processing is very much slower than Swedish procedure !
> 
> thnx!


What kind of working visa have you applied ? .
Is it like a transfer from your current job to Germany 
or is it like you have applied for a new job ?.
or self employment ?

Cheers
Aarthi


----------



## binalj

hi firoz, if it makes u feel any better, u r not the only one.
I am Roboticist and I applied for german work visa on 30 oct 2012 for my Phd in Robotics as Technical University of Munich, and I am waiting for a reply too. On the website it says they have speed up the visa processing for people coming to germany for the purpose of advanced scientific research.
Well I am a researcher and still waiting 
But the good part is I didnt have to pay any visa fees 
btw, did u already get ur visa if yes in how many weeks?


----------

